# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Giữa mùa tam giác mạch - Du lịch Hà Giang

## nguyetnt

Hình ảnh cánh đồng tam giác mạch hồng rực trên nền trời xanh của các tay máy đi phượt đã thổi bùng khao khát du lịch Hà Giang của tôi. Ngày cuối năm, vượt quãng đường dài từ TP.HCM, chúng tôi đã được tưởng thưởng, với sự phấn khích cực độ, khi đắm mình trong không gian hoa bát ngát.

Vẫn là Phó Bảng, Sủng Là, Xà Phìn, Đồng Văn, Lũng Cú..., nhưng phải nói rằng những địa danh này bỗng trở nên duyên dáng hơn bao giờ hết vào thời điểm tháng 10, tháng 11, mùa hoa tam giác mạch nở rộ.


Chúng tôi gặp cánh đồng tam giác mạch đầu tiên trên đường đến Sủng Là thăm ngôi nhà nổi tiếng trong phim Chuyện của Pao. Thời tiết những ngày cuối năm se lạnh. Trong màn mưa nhẹ của buổi chạng vạng, cánh đồng tam giác mạch hiện ra mờ ảo. Khó có thể diễn tả nổi cảm giác của tôi lúc đó. Tâm hồn bỗng dưng nhẹ tênh, thư thái. Đứng trên cao nhìn xuống, ruộng hoa chẳng khác nào một tấm thảm bông phớt hồng mềm mại. Cảm giác muốn chạy ào vào giữa ruộng hoa để có được những tấm hình đẹp nhất của tôi bỗng biến mất. Thay vào đó, chúng tôi khẽ khàng men theo bờ ruộng, chỉ sợ những đụng chạm vô tình có thể làm tổn thương vẻ đẹp mong manh dễ vỡ kia.




Ảnh: xomnhiepanh.com
Bác tài xế người địa phương kể, sự tích tam giác mạch bắt nguồn từ chuyện nàng Tiên Gạo và Tiên Ngô đi gieo hạt nơi hạ giới, khi chỉ còn mày trấu, mày ngô, các nàng chẳng biết làm gì, bèn đổ vào khe núi. Một ngày nọ, người ta bỗng thấy thoảng trong gió một mùi hương lạ. Đi theo làn gió, họ đến bên khe núi và ngỡ ngàng trước một rừng hoa li ti trải dài bất tận. Khi cây kết hạt, người dân đem về ăn thử, thấy ngon không kém ngô và gạo. Kể từ đó, sau mỗi vụ ngô lúa, người dân lại trồng giống ngũ cốc kỳ lạ này trong lúc chờ vụ lúa mới. Theo sự tích, cây cùng họ nhà lúa, nảy lên từ mày lúa, mày ngô nên gọi là mạch, lá có hình tam giác nên mang tên “tam giác mạch”. Hoa lúc còn non màu trắng sữa, dần dần chuyển sang màu hồng và đến lúc chuẩn bị kết hạt trở nên tím sẫm, mỗi thời điểm sẽ cho một vẻ đẹp riêng.






Tạm biệt đồng hoa tam giác mạch,
chúng tôi vẫn thấy mùi hương dịu dàng vương vấn theo từng bước chân.
 Theo: Kim Vân / phnuonline.com.vn

----------


## khanhszin

chẹp quá cơ

----------


## laneliz0105

Ảnh hai đứa bé đẹp thế!!!!

----------

